

Think you can get an A in Bio 101? Care to bet? - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10224/1079423-455.stm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions of relevance:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1597650>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595995>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1595526>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1592416>

